# Question about speeding ticket



## will_b

Hi, there,

I am new here and have a question. Comments are appreciated.

For MD speeding ticket, there are 3 options (only for payable tickets)
1. pay
2. request for a waiver hearing
3. Trial

I am wondering what's the difference between the 2nd and 3rd options. For trial the cops will be there and obviously the honor will take the cops' words. But the chance is when cops are missing the case is basically dismissed. Or I heard if the driving records were clean the honor may ask for fine w/o points. How about the hearing? If I plea guilty but give reasonable excuses is it possible I can pay the fine w/o the points?

Thanks!

Will


----------



## Ponytail

will_b said:
			
		

> Hi, there,
> 
> I am new here and have a question. Comments are appreciated.
> 
> For MD speeding ticket, there are 3 options (only for payable tickets)
> 1. pay
> 2. request for a waiver hearing
> 3. Trial
> 
> I am wondering what's the difference between the 2nd and 3rd options. For trial the cops will be there and obviously the honor will take the cops' words. But the chance is when cops are missing the case is basically dismissed. Or I heard if the driving records were clean the honor may ask for fine w/o points. How about the hearing? If I plea guilty but give reasonable excuses is it possible I can pay the fine w/o the points?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will



How fast were you going and what would be a reasonable excuse?


----------



## K_Jo

will_b said:
			
		

> Comments are appreciated.


That's the last time you'll say that.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> How fast were you going and what would be a reasonable excuse?


"I thought I was gonna ####." :shrug:


----------



## will_b

I am talking about outcomes and basically the honor gonna make the judgement on the excuses.


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> "I thought I was gonna ####." :shrug:



I tried that.  The cop then pointed out that I had just passed a fairly large Fast Stop.
:shrug:


----------



## will_b

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That's the last time you'll say that.


 It's ok. Internet is somewhere somebody can pretend who they are. But there are always nice ppl who are willing to help.


----------



## K_Jo

will_b said:
			
		

> I am talking about outcomes and basically the honor gonna make the judgement on the excuses.


OK, I've read this like 8 times.


----------



## unixpirate

will_b said:
			
		

> Hi, there,
> 
> I am new here and have a question. Comments are appreciated.
> 
> For MD speeding ticket, there are 3 options (only for payable tickets)
> 1. pay
> 2. request for a waiver hearing
> 3. Trial
> 
> I am wondering what's the difference between the 2nd and 3rd options. For trial the cops will be there and obviously the honor will take the cops' words. But the chance is when cops are missing the case is basically dismissed. Or I heard if the driving records were clean the honor may ask for fine w/o points. How about the hearing? If I plea guilty but give reasonable excuses is it possible I can pay the fine w/o the points?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will



Go to the States Attorney's Office, and request community service. If granted, pay the fine plus $25. Null Process.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I tried that.  The cop then pointed out that I had just passed a fairly large Fast Stop.
> :shrug:


Perhaps you should have shat for him. :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

will_b said:
			
		

> It's ok. Internet is somewhere somebody can pretend who they are. But there are always nice ppl who are willing to help.


I know what you mean.  I'm totally fake here.  In real life I'm not smart OR dignified.


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should have shat for him. :shrug:



He wasn't amused.  I don't think that that would have been a good idea.  2 more miles, and I would have been to Lusby. I was THAT close.


----------



## will_b

K_Jo said:
			
		

> OK, I've read this like 8 times.


 I am pretty sure no excuese can make the judge believe I was not speeding and that was not what I am shooting for. I did and I would take the fine. Anybody can make mistakes.


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.  I'm totally fake here.  In real life I'm not smart OR dignified.


And in real life my purple hippo is usually spankin a... nebbermind.  Boardmommy might be watchin.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> And in real life my purple hippo is usually spankin a...


A one-armed monkey in a mini-skirt eating beef jerky and mouthing the words to "Opposites Attract"?


----------



## will_b

unixpirate said:
			
		

> Go to the States Attorney's Office, and request community service. If granted, pay the fine plus $25. Null Process.


 Thanks a lot for the reply! But I am still confused because I requested a hearing, which means there's no trial. I don't think I even have chance to see the States Attorney's Office. Do you mean go there other than the court time?


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm about due for a ticket.


 The Magic 8-Ball says "yes".


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm about due for a ticket.



I've gotten too many this year.  I gotta chill out for awhile. It's getting harder and harder to explain the plate not matching the license address.


----------



## will_b

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm about due for a ticket.


 Good luck, man! All I can say is staying away from the left lane and be in the traffic. LOL, I start to be willing to drive a caravan.


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> The Magic 8-Ball says "yes".


I deleted that because it felt bad-luckish! 



			
				Ponytail said:
			
		

> I've gotten too many this year.  I gotta chill out for awhile. It's getting harder and harder to explain the plate not matching the license address.


You bad boy.


----------



## dustin

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I've gotten too many this year.  I gotta chill out for awhile. It's getting harder and harder to explain the plate not matching the license address.


 or the peice of cardboard in place of your plate that says "Plate Stolen"


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I deleted that because it felt bad-luckish!
> 
> 
> You bad boy.


 you should have knocked on wood


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> you should have knocked on wood


I can barely lift my arms to type. 

Or bearly, as we say on the forums.


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I can barely lift my arms to type.
> 
> Or bearly, as we say on the forums.


 don't you have a personal slave to knock on wood for you?


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> don't you have a personal slave to knock on wood for you?


She's busy blowing my jugs.


----------



## unixpirate

will_b said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the reply! But I am still confused because I requested a hearing, which means there's no trial. I don't think I even have chance to see the States Attorney's Office. Do you mean go there other than the court time?




Yes you actually go before the court date and request communitiy service.. LIKE NOW!


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> She's busy blowing my jugs.


 You should record that and put it on your myspace.


----------



## bcp

my last speeding ticket was in 1986.

 I KNOW Im due.

 we wont speak about seat belt violations though


----------



## Ponytail

Shoot, I just got pulled over last week cuz my trailer registration was out of date.  No kidding, the day before, I had TWO people tell me that they have never registered their trailers.  One was a boat trailer the other was a flat bed like mine.   I swear if it was raining azzholes I'd get hit with pecker.


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:
			
		

> my last speeding ticket was in 1986.
> 
> I KNOW Im due.
> 
> we wont speak about seat belt violations though


Speaking of seat belts,  my friggin seat belt light dings and goes off all the time with the seat belt fastened. It was just doing it ONCE in a while,  now it's every friggin ten seconds.  I dread going to Park Dodge again. It's a warranty thing though.  They'll probably tell me a really fat guy owned the car before me and it won't stop going off unless I get really fat because it's adjusted to that.  Last time I went they couldn't fix a friggin trunk latch.


----------



## BS Gal

Why do you have to hijack threads?

OMG I did it again.  I hope my karma friggin pscyho isn't looking.


----------



## Ponytail

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Speaking of seat belts,  my friggin seat belt light dings and goes off all the time with the seat belt fastened. It was just doing it ONCE in a while,  now it's every friggin ten seconds.  I dread going to Park Dodge again. It's a warranty thing though.  They'll probably tell me a really fat guy owned the car before me and it won't stop going off unless I get really fat because it's adjusted to that.  Last time I went they couldn't fix a friggin trunk latch.



try fastening the passenger seat belt.  if it stops, tell them to fix the sensor in the passenger seat.


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Speaking of seat belts,  my friggin seat belt light dings and goes off all the time with the seat belt fastened. It was just doing it ONCE in a while,  now it's every friggin ten seconds.  I dread going to Park Dodge again. It's a warranty thing though.  They'll probably tell me a really fat guy owned the car before me and it won't stop going off unless I get really fat because it's adjusted to that.  Last time I went they couldn't fix a friggin trunk latch.


:dodge:


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Shoot, I just got pulled over last week cuz my trailer registration was out of date.  No kidding, the day before, I had TWO people tell me that they have never registered their trailers.  One was a boat trailer the other was a flat bed like mine.   I swear if it was raining azzholes I'd get hit with pecker.


  You should have borrowed my tag.


----------



## BS Gal

Ponytail said:
			
		

> try fastening the passenger seat belt.  if it stops, tell them to fix the sensor in the passenger seat.


We have all of them fastened.


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Speaking of seat belts,  my friggin seat belt light dings and goes off all the time with the seat belt fastened. It was just doing it ONCE in a while,  now it's every friggin ten seconds.  I dread going to Park Dodge again. It's a warranty thing though.  They'll probably tell me a really fat guy owned the car before me and it won't stop going off unless I get really fat because it's adjusted to that.  Last time I went they couldn't fix a friggin trunk latch.



 I think I have covered this in my "why I hate chrysler products now after purchasing a grand cherokee and a ram quad cab" talk that I give from now and again.

 in short summary,
 I dont doubt you are having an issue they cant or wont fix.
 Im sure a million other dodge owners are having the same problem.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> You should have borrowed my tag.



It was registered.  he let me go pretty quik like.  No fine.  I didn't even have anything on me to prove that it really was registered or in my name at all.  I thought I was screwed.  I have since found the registration card and sticker.   I'll try to remember to put the sticker on this weekend.  :shrug:


----------



## will_b

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Speaking of seat belts,  my friggin seat belt light dings and goes off all the time with the seat belt fastened. It was just doing it ONCE in a while,  now it's every friggin ten seconds.  I dread going to Park Dodge again. It's a warranty thing though.  They'll probably tell me a really fat guy owned the car before me and it won't stop going off unless I get really fat because it's adjusted to that.  Last time I went they couldn't fix a friggin trunk latch.


 They should fix that because seat belt got life time warranty.


----------



## BS Gal

will_b said:
			
		

> They should fix that because seat belt got life time warranty.


It's not a matter of they "should" but "can they?"  Park Dodge is awful.  I have an extra car and motorcycles, so I can just leave it there for the two weeks it takes them to figure out that at some point the car has been totalled, therefore, they can't fix it, kind of like what they told me when they couldn't fix the trunk latch.  They are totally incompetent.  I'll give them ONE MORE CHANCE and then I start writing letters to their higher-ups.


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.  I'm totally fake here.  In real life I'm not smart OR dignified.



You aren't?? my bad


----------



## Ponytail

BS Gal said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of they "should" but "can they?"  Park Dodge is awful.  I have an extra car and motorcycles, so I can just leave it there for the two weeks it takes them to figure out that at some point the car has been totalled, therefore, they can't fix it, kind of like what they told me when they couldn't fix the trunk latch.  They are totally incompetent.  I'll give them ONE MORE CHANCE and then I start writing letters to their higher-ups.




There ARE other dodge dealers.  And I have found that there is a HUGE difference in service among them.


----------



## Fubar

will_b said:
			
		

> Good luck, man! All I can say is staying away from the left lane and be in the traffic. LOL, I start to be willing to drive a caravan.


I had to be somewhere real quick Tuesday-blew through town and 1 speed trap-pulled the car over next to me traveling in the left lane.  Blew through town near Central Ave on 301-speed trap over the hill-got the truck next to me.  Hit 50E, got near Annapolis had a hot shot in a new black Denali buzzing my arse and playing hopscotch with me, vehicle had DC FOP tags no less-another trap-State boy steps out in left lane of traffic-pulls over the Denali-sorry but I just had to..


----------



## blazinlow89

Last time i went for community service is was only $25 and i didnt have to pay the fine just work for 8 hours and i was good.  Wish i would have done that for one of my last 3 tickets now that i have 4 points.

Community service is the best way to go, 4-8 hours for getting out of a ticket to me is a lot better than paying $65+ and getting a point which can make your insurance go up.  Going for a hearing i thought was like a trial in which they just blast through about 30 hearings in an hour.  Last one i went to got my 2 point ticket knocked down to a 1 but the fine was the same after court costs.


----------



## ocean733

If you go to court to fight, something will be knocked down.

(My mom went to court for a speeding ticket to fight the fact that she was NOT driving 40MPH...she knew for a fact that she was driving _at least_ 50 )


----------

